# Hi all,I Need advice on starting up my first coffee van



## Convenient Coffee (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi all, I am looking to set up my first business. I am thinking of buying a Piaggio ape tm to sell from. I need some advice on where are the best places and events to sell? I want to have a pitch at my local train station does anyone know how to go about this? what is the best coffee to use? also how much is the insurance on these vans? any other advice or suggestions would be great help! Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome to Coffee Forums UK

There is a wealth of information on the NCASS website worth reading

http://www.ncass.org.uk/

The best advice I can give is to find a pitch before investing.

Check with your local council and highways officer for a list of pitches with spaces available too


----------



## Convenient Coffee (Jun 16, 2013)

Thanks Glen I will have a look now.


----------

